# The Ultimate Question



## downunderwunda (Jun 28, 2009)

'If women are so perfect at multitasking , how come they can't have a headache  and sex at the same time?'​


:lol:


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jun 28, 2009)

The ultimate answer to the ultimate question....


















42.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Jun 28, 2009)

downunderwunda said:


> 'If women are so perfect at multitasking , how come they can't have a headache and sex at the same time?'​
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


 
From your lips to God's ears.


----------



## PapaBear434 (Jun 28, 2009)

downunderwunda said:


> 'If women are so perfect at multitasking , how come they can't have a headache  and sex at the same time?'​
> 
> 
> :lol:



Sex cures headaches, too.


----------



## Sapphyre (Jun 29, 2009)

downunderwunda said:


> 'If women are so perfect at multitasking , how come they can't have a headache  and sex at the same time?'​
> 
> 
> :lol:




hahahahaha, thats our excuse, silly. What is means is "I don't want to have sex right now, but, I have no other good reason."   Duh!


----------



## Fir Na Au Saol (Jul 7, 2009)

PapaBear434 said:


> Sex cures headaches, too.


I used to have a girlfriend that called me "Aspirin". :lol:


----------



## Sail195 (Jul 7, 2009)

I have not been having a good day at work and this made me lol at my desk thanks!


----------



## Maya (Jul 7, 2009)

Fir Na Au Saol said:


> I used to have a girlfriend that called me "Aspirin". :lol:



I used to have a boyfriend who would put chocolate on his penis whenever he wanted sex.  Perhaps putting aspirin on the penis would do the trick.


----------



## Sail195 (Jul 7, 2009)

Maya said:


> I used to have a boyfriend who would put chocolate on his penis whenever he wanted sex.  Perhaps putting aspirin on the penis would do the trick.



wasn't expecting that one lol


----------



## John707 (Jul 7, 2009)

this was awesome thanks for the laughs


----------



## Sasha (Jul 7, 2009)

Maya said:


> I used to have a boyfriend who would put chocolate on his penis whenever he wanted sex.  Perhaps putting aspirin on the penis would do the trick.



Uhhhmmm...tmi.


----------



## Maya (Jul 7, 2009)

Okay, I apologize.  I have a bad and crude sense of humor, don't always think things through before I say them.  ... sorry


----------



## Medic744 (Jul 7, 2009)

Maya said:


> Okay, I apologize.  I have a bad and crude sense of humor, don't always think things through before I say them.  ... sorry




Its all good, not like others haven't done it !


----------



## dslprod (Jul 8, 2009)

"thats what she said" Lol


----------



## DawnParr (Aug 1, 2009)

Lol... Sex is also the number one stress releif.  IT's funny cuz ppl who are stressed don't want to because it makes them feel lazy or tired... but if they would only do the act they would prolly feel much better.


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 1, 2009)

*"SO long, thanks for playing...*

Oh, and thanks for all those loverly fish. All 42 of 'em".


----------



## Jon (Aug 2, 2009)

EMTinNEPA said:


> The ultimate answer to the ultimate question....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True that.


----------



## JesseM515 (Aug 2, 2009)

Maya said:


> Okay, I apologize.  I have a bad and crude sense of humor, don't always think things through before I say them.  ... sorry



I thought it was funny. I dont know about putting chocolate on the tip but a condom works well at getting the message across too ; )


----------



## downunderwunda (Aug 2, 2009)

Maya said:


> I used to have a boyfriend who would put chocolate on his penis whenever he wanted sex.  Perhaps putting aspirin on the penis would do the trick.



Then you could take it orally or as a supository..........your choice


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 2, 2009)

This thread is heading into the area of inappropriate content, so it is now closed.


----------

